# Intense Pain in Lead Foot



## ShevyPri (Nov 19, 2013)

I've been snowboarding for a good 6 or so years now and I've always had this problem, but never as bad as I have had recently. What I think it is, is ATFL. This is a pain running down the outer tendon of my lower leg on my lead foot (in my case left). So I'm wondering if anyone else is having or has had this problem and knows a fix to it? I now can't ride down more than once without feeling very sensitive and its limiting my capabilities tremendously.


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

Can you post a picture of your setup? binding and high back positions, etc?


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Hundreds of tendons and ligaments in our feet, pretty vague man...


----------



## ShevyPri (Nov 19, 2013)

aggie05 said:


> Can you post a picture of your setup? binding and high back positions, etc?


These are the only pics I have of my setup currently. K2 Raygun 156, Burton Cartel, K2 Lashed.


----------



## ShevyPri (Nov 19, 2013)

booron said:


> Hundreds of tendons and ligaments in our feet, pretty vague man...


After looking into it a little more. It seems to be the fibularis brevis muscle.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

ShevyPri said:


> After looking into it a little more. It seems to be the fibularis brevis muscle.


You may have a broken ankle. If you have insurance see doctor.


----------



## acoolazn (Nov 30, 2014)

This might help: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ti.../45572-peroneal-muscle-fatigue-what-am-i.html


----------



## aggie05 (Nov 12, 2014)

I mentioned this in another thread, but I dealt with something similar a few years back. I wanted to see the pictures to mostly look at the high backs to make sure they weren't in some weird position compared to the binding angles to the board. When I was having the issues on the outside of my lead leg down to just above my ankle, it made it painful to ride and just as painful going up the lifts. It felt like it was just dragging on my tendons. I brought my board in to get it checked out by the guys in the rental shop at a local hill and they made a quick high back rotational adjustment (even though mine appeared to be fine), and I haven't had any issues since. Just something for you to try/check into. Move it around and try a few runs. My leg started to feel better after literally 1 or 2 runs after the adjustment.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

You've failed to mention if you have ever played with your binding angles to see if a different angle increased/decreased the pain or comfort when riding. 

Every persons angles are different. Initial setup ups are guide lines. No expert but that looks like a ton of angle on that front foot. As I mentioned have you experimented with different angles? 

My feet are very pronated I ride +18/-18 duck and it took me a while to truly dial my angles in.


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

Last year, a guy at the shop told me that I shouldn't put my angles over 30 degrees in total.(2bindings) Because it cause knee and ankle pain


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Could be angles, could be stance width, could be lack of arch support, boots could be too big, could be previous foot damage from an injury you weren't aware of, could be any number of things.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Could be angles, could be stance width, could be lack of arch support, boots could be too big, could be previous foot damage from an injury you weren't aware of, could be any number of things.


yup yup yup yup yup .. You really need to just go out and ride making adjustments throughout the day and see what really settles in. If you've been riding all six years with the same stance I'm going to bet it's something in there..


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

If it was me, I would go see a doctor, to be more specific a doctor that focused on orthopaedics & sports medicine. This way you can confirm if it's a physical problem or not. If the doc says nothing is wrong then you move on to your boot and binding setup.

If that's all clear then I would play around with angles and stance width since you are sure your boot fits you well. Each time you go on the hill try something different till you dial in the correct stance, binding angle, width. 

Hell I would try different pair of boots too if you still have the same pain after trying all of the above.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Try a narrower stance and more duck?
Also your high back is not rotated so they are parallel to the edge of the board.


----------



## ShevyPri (Nov 19, 2013)

Alright guys, thanks a bunch for all the answers I'll go get my foot checked out by my doc and if all is good I'll take my board to a shop for them to make some adjustments.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

quebecrider said:


> Last year, a guy at the shop told me that I shouldn't put my angles over 30 degrees in total.(2bindings) Because it cause knee and ankle pain


If that were true, everyone who rides hard boots would be in agony (I don't ride hard boots but have tried them in the past)...

From firsthand experience of riding a stance way steeper than that for about 25 years, I am calling BS. There seems to be a duck stance dogma around here...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

ShevyPri said:


> I've been snowboarding for a good 6 or so years now and I've always had this problem, but never as bad as I have had recently. What I think it is, is ATFL. This is a pain running down the outer tendon of my lower leg on my lead foot (in my case left). So I'm wondering if anyone else is having or has had this problem and knows a fix to it? I now can't ride down more than once without feeling very sensitive and its limiting my capabilities tremendously.


My absolute guess is that your boots have been too tight. Loosen them @#[email protected] up!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

So as BA said and others there are a ton of factors. I would skip the Dr personally and the shop. Go to the hill and start changing things and take some runs and see how it feels. Keep a log if necessary of your changes and how you feel. As you can refer to that to help find a setup that works. Making a lot of changes and not remembering what the old one was if how they felt is pointless.

Took me a while to dial my stance in once I did all was right as rain


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

deagol said:


> If that were true, everyone who rides hard boots would be in agony (I don't ride hard boots but have tried them in the past)...
> 
> From firsthand experience of riding a stance way steeper than that for about 25 years, I am calling BS. There seems to be a duck stance dogma around here...


I think he was saying that the difference between the angles (split) should be below 30. For example, I ride +15, -9, so my split is 24 degrees. If your angles were +60, +35, your split is only 25 even though the angles are aggressively forward.


----------



## ShevyPri (Nov 19, 2013)

Alright, update on the issue. I went up today and made adjustments as I went through the day and from everything I tried, narrowing my stance helped the most. I'm running a duck stance of 15' 15' at a narrow width and my issue has subsided for the most part. I do have a question regarding boots though. I'm using 2012 thirtytwo lashed boots and no matter how tight I tie them, I get heel slippage. Is this something I should worry about?


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Go see a boot fitter and determine if your boots are too big or if you need a new insole/footbed with a deeper heel pocket to pull your feet back some.


I'd guess the boots are too big.


----------



## nillo (Dec 18, 2013)

I would definitely work on that heel lift issue. If it is too bad, it can definitely impact your ability to increase you edge angle, the angle between the board and the snow. This means you have to work a lot harder and are on your toes a lot. That will definitely impact those calf and shin muscles. 

I think stance angles could also be playing a part. If your binding splay doesn't match your natural splay, the angle between you feet when standing balanced and at ease, those shin muscles will be fighting the improper binding angle and will get sore.


----------

